# $200 PSE BLACKHAWK Any reviews?



## Swiftspeed10 (Nov 9, 2007)

I've shot a PSE Impala for over 5 years now and I'd say it is a very good bow for the money. Durable, dependable, and pretty fun to shoot! The Impala I think is just about the same except it is t/d with black glass on the limbs.

PSE's are good bows.


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

I think you will like this bow, it is well built and shoots very nice.


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

I've shot the Impala by PSE before. So far, I like their recurves.

This one just seems like a good looker, good lines and good company with a great price.

I was hoping to find a new hunting bow that is a little longer, I like 64-65 inchers, but I think it will be fun no matter what.

Now, I have to decide on a weight. I'm thinking about 40 or 45 pound for turkeys and geese and general field shooting, but I think it sure wopuld be fun to have a light 30 pounder for playing around and sharing with friends....

What weights would you guys get for Turkey and Geese?

Thanks!

Dean


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

I've heard other good things about this bow. I'm really looking forward to trying one out. It might be an Xmas present to myself!

Dean


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

I was told it's made for PSE by Samick (or by Chiron in China for Samick) and a version of their Spikeman.

There have been some QC issues w the Samick bows made in China (everybody is shipping jobs to China, even the Koreans). Ditto the imported Great Tree bows. From minor to serious probs like delaminating and catastrophic failures in the first few shooting sessions. A local shop sells the Samick Volcano and Great Tree Deerslayer and has had several come back soon after purchase w delam problems. 

IIRC, the PSE Kudu and Impala were made for PSE by Ragim in Italy. The "new" Martin X-150 looks like a version of the Ragim Black Bear bow. The QC on the imported Italian bows seems better than the imported Chinese bows so far.


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

I have not heard of any of the Blackhawk bows having any issues to date, and they are *not* made by Sammick.


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

BrokenArrows is correct. Nearly every major commercial archery company offering a sub $300 bow is merely acting as a distributor for Ragim (Italy) or Samick (China). These are not bad bows; Ragim quality has improved over the years and Samick is ironing out their wrinkles since production has moved from Korea to China. Bow offerings from Ragim and Samick will have multiple model names for the same bow depending on distribution. Similarly, a recurve manufactured by Hoyt is marketed under two names; one is only available through pro shops and the other is sold through retailers such as Cabela's, Bass Pro, and Dick's Sporting Goods. Limbs for the Martin Jaguar recurve are made by Ragim of Italy. Black Widow sells a youth bow called The Matrix, which is made by Ragim of Italy. Fact is, nearly all sub $300 bows are coming from over seas; model names are just changed. You can actually save a couple of bucks buying under the flagship name of Ragim or Samick instead of PSE for example.


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

I will say it again, the PSE Blackhawk is not made by Sammick. No recurve bow in the current PSE line is made by Sammick. It is made in China but it is not made by Sammick. And there have been to date no issues with this bow.


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

I know it's not made by Sammick. I said it was made by Samick. :wink:

Chiron (China) makes bows for Samick (Korea). 

There is the Chiron/Samick Volcano for example. There is also the Chiron/Samick Spikeman, which PSE calls the Blackhawk. 

That, or PSE has somebody else in China making a bow that looks like the Chiron/Samick Spikeman:

http://www.traditionalarcheryusa.com/samickspikemanlongbow.aspx


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

The bows made for PSE are not made by Chiron/Samick (one m) :wink:
They are made in China but not by any company that is owned or operated by Samick. The bow does look similar to the Spikeman but it is not the same.


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

All very interesting. I am sure it is an import.

Dean


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Aha! A Chinese knock-off of a Chinese bow!? 

Look nice, I may try one. Hope the QC is better than the Chiron/Samick stuff I've seen lately...


----------



## FeatherFlinger (Dec 18, 2009)

I have one at 55#, its a pretty good bow, but It is nowhere near as smooth or nail driver like my ben pearson cougar (first bow)..I could drive tacks with it, but the Ive never gotten that good a grouping with the PSE


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

I have not gotten to shoot one yet, but I did get to hold and admire the bow.

Couple of things to note- I did see some rough items ont he bow- there were some tooling marks on the riser under the glass finish showing some rough handling between final sanding and glassing.

The limbs look very nice, good use of clear glass over wood, but the string notch doublers were not perfectly straight. This shouldnt affect shooting much if at all though.

All in all, it is a very beautiful bow, and I would have guessed it's price at $300 to $350 instead of $200.

Looking forward to shooting it!

Dean


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

Very smooth bow. I've shot one in 40 and 45 pound versions.

The grip is outstanding and the shape of the whole bow is very easy on the eyes.

The bow comes with some calf hair leather with sticky on the hide side for a rest. The template for cutting the leather is rough, but it's easy enough to do. 

The bow is easily the best looking bow for under $200 I've seen.

It shoots smooth too.

I just need to get my hands on a 35 pounder before I make my weight decision!

Dean


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Got a chance to shoot some in 40, 45, and 50.

Good value for the money, and even a little more. Finish wasn't as nice as a new Bear or Martin, but some camo paint takes care of that for a lot less than the difference. 

I did have trouble getting good arrow flight shooting off the shelf, but I've had that problem w other bows too over the yrs (it's a me-and-the-bow thing, not a bow thing). With an elevated rest (Bear Weather/Shoot Around, Martin, Hoyt, etc) it was fine.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*China?*

Are you guys not listening to the news? China Threatening US with MILITARY SANCTIONS, It is a Communist country the GOVT owns everything. You are supporting the Chinese Govt. when you buy Made in China products. I love the blackhawk almost bought it till I read this thread and found out it was made in CHINA. But do what you want save a few bucks.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

I looked at this bow and the takedown version, the limbs look pretty good but the riser, cheap looking. I would rather take the 200.00 on a good set of carbon arrows and broadheads.


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

wirenut583 said:


> I love the blackhawk almost bought it till I read this thread and found out it was made in CHINA.


OMG! I have a long, detailed response to that, but decided not to type it out on my made in China keyboard and send it through my made in China computer, etc, so let me know where to snail mail it. Hope it isn't processed/flown/driven to you via the USPS on any machines/vehicles/planes that use parts made in China...


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

BrokenArrows said:


> OMG! I have a long, detailed response to that, but decided not to type it out on my made in China keyboard and send it through my made in China computer, etc, so let me know where to snail mail it. Hope it isn't processed/flown/driven to you via the USPS on any machines/vehicles/planes that use parts made in China...


LOL!, Yeah I bet just about everything he was wearing when he typed that was Made In China too, lol, sorry had too.

I got a 40# Blackhawk on order right now, hope it doesn't blow-up and smack me in the head first time I shoot it, lol JOKE :mg::mg:


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

Nitroboy said:


> LOL!, Yeah I bet just about everything he was wearing when he typed that was Made In China too, lol, sorry had too.
> 
> I got a 40# Blackhawk on order right now, hope it doesn't blow-up and smack me in the head first time I shoot it, lol JOKE :mg::mg:


Sorry Nitro I make an effort not to buy in China, and have for about 15 years. and to other response, I know,( I am not stupid) there are things that you cant find that arent made in CHINA. But doesnt that makes it more important to not buy from there when we can. Dont get me wrong I am not a racist I am an american worker that is truly nervous about the state of our economy. My whole family Grandkids included know that is one of the first things I look for when we go to shop for something and when we cant find it made anywhere else and have to have it I buy it. But there are alot of bows NOT MADE IN CHINA, as a matter of fact there is a guy here in New Mexico that built my longbow for 250 bucks and will out shoot you chinese PSE.


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

wirenut583 said:


> as a matter of fact there is a guy here in New Mexico that built my longbow for 250 bucks and will out shoot you chinese PSE.


At that price it's not Matlock or Mahaska... tell us who it is (or PM me) and I will send some business his way from Albuquerque.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

His name is Art Fishburn and mine is made out of Zebra Wood and Black Walnut with glass finish 59# And BEAUTIFUL!la


----------



## Syndell (Sep 29, 2013)

Was just wondering if you had purchased the Blackhawk after all. I am considering the same bow, just very concerned about purchasing it online before holing it, but now her has it where I live.


----------

